# Sex ratio in cherries



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

I have some cherry reds, and most of them appear to be male. I have had them for several months and have had at least 4 batches of babies, but I can only find 5 mature females. Can this male bias be a result of temp, I keep it around 78 F. Or are these guys naturally male bias?

Dan


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I somewhat doubtful the temp is affecting the gender ratios, but it doesn't hurt to try a reduced temp for awhile. Are there any fish in the tank? If not, I'd reduce the temp to 74 or 75 and see how that goes. That's about where I keep my shrimp tank at during the Winter.


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

I got a new heater to reduce temp (my other one was way too big, even set on lowest setting would keep it around 80, but that was all I had at the time). There are no fish in the tank with them. I will keep a close watch on them and see what happens. thanks

Dan


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

It's strange because most of my cherries are females (deep red)


----------



## weaver (Jun 13, 2005)

I believe I have similar ratios as Dan, and I keep my temp around 74-75 already.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Hmmmmmm... You have me thinking about this. Most of mine are male too.

Seems like more were female when I was feeding them better, the water was cleaner, and the tank wasn't completely overpopulated with cherries.

I wonder if overpopulation has something to do with it?

Ben


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Overpopulation would be an interesting theory...how is Dan's tank stocked?


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Overpopulation would be an interesting theory...how is Dan's tank stocked?


I have around 40-50 in a 20 high with lots of moss for them to hide in and no fish. This doesnt seem close to an overpopulation, does it? What about where my stock came from, what if it just genetics?


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

you could try adding new cherries from a different source, to 'add to the gene pool' 
just a thought, have no idea if it makes any difference. perhaps you may be able to find someone to trade with you so you are doing each other the same favor.


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

hir0 said:


> you could try adding new cherries from a different source, to 'add to the gene pool'
> just a thought, have no idea if it makes any difference. perhaps you may be able to find someone to trade with you so you are doing each other the same favor.


I am going to get some from a different supplier as soon as it warms up a little. How do shrimp ship in the cold?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That doesn't sound even close to overpopulation. Are you feeding them? What are the temps in your area? There are several Texas shrimp people around, perhaps you can find some near you? I know Millalic is in Texas.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> I am going to get some from a different supplier as soon as it warms up a little. How do shrimp ship in the cold?


Properly packed they do a lot better in the colder weather then in summers heat. I shipped across county last week with no issues, will be doing same this week.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> That doesn't sound even close to overpopulation. Are you feeding them? What are the temps in your area? There are several Texas shrimp people around, perhaps you can find some near you? I know Millalic is in Texas.


Yup, I am in texas...with my shrimp, snails and growing plants...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Dan said:


> I have around 40-50 in a 20 high with lots of moss for them to hide in and no fish. This doesnt seem close to an overpopulation, does it? What about where my stock came from, what if it just genetics?


I am interested in knowing what your ph is...


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

milalic said:


> I am interested in knowing what your ph is...


My pH is was 7.6, they have just moved to a different tank with a pH of 6.8:-k .

What part of Texas are you in?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Dan said:


> My pH is was 7.6, they have just moved to a different tank with a pH of 6.8:-k .
> 
> What part of Texas are you in?


McKinney


----------

